# Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp



## sissi (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Helmut
wie von dir empfohlen versuche ich ein paar Fotos von meinem Schwimmteich und dem ersten ARF einzufügen.
Der zweite Filter ist auf den Bildern noch nicht drauf,er wurde erst 4 Tage später fertiggestellt.
Am ARF 1 beginnen nach 4 Tagen schon die ersten Algen zu wachsen,jedoch muss er sich vorerst 2-3 Wochen "einlaufen" um ein optimales Wachstum und Phosphatelimenation zu erreichen (hoffe ich zumindest),zudem hatten wir eher Regenwetter.
Der ARF 2 hat eine Holzseitenwand und zudem sollten die beiden Filter noch mehr verwachsen(die Pflanzen wurden bei der Montage etwas beleidigt),natürlich nicht zuviel um möglichst viel Sonnenlicht zu erlangen.

Insgesamt sind 2 m²verbaut Filterfläche,mal sehen was sie mit den 400 m³ Wasser so machen.Genaueres wird vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr feststehen (Phosphatmessung,Algengewichte der Ernten,visuelle Beurteilung,Funktion über fast das ganz Jahr),jedenfalls war es für mich ein Minimalaufwand sie herzustellen da ich das Material alles zuhause hatte und eigentlich nur die Schläuche,die beiden Kugelventile und die 18W-Pumpe von Oase gekauft werden musste,auf jeden Fall ein "chemiefreier" Algenvernichter der maximal den Unterwasserpflanzen CO² entzieht,ein Versuch der ja in der Schweiz schon seit 2005 läuft.
Jede dieser beiden Kippschalen darf 1 Million mal Wasser nachgießen-tüchtig-oder?gut dass ich es nicht machen muss!

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Servus Herbert

Danke für die Erklärung und die Bilder  

Bin schon auf weitere Berichte des Algenrasenfilters gespannt.

Wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## svenna80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie es mit deinem Algenrasenfilter läuft! Verräst du uns deine Erfahrungen?
Was mich interessieren würde: Wie bekommt man die gezüchteten Algen da wieder raus?

Wer noch mehr zum Thema Algenrasenfilter wissen will: http://www.hortikultur.ch/pub/files/192.pdf

Gruß Sven


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Servus Sven

Kennst dieses Thema 

Da kann man schon ein bisserl mehr über das "Ernten" erfahren


----------



## svenna80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Danke Helmut! Das Thema kannte ich noch nicht!
Ist ja ganz schön viel an Algenmasse, was er da rausholt!
Würde noch gerne wissen, wie es bei ihm auf der darauffolgenden Saison war.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Servus Sven

Ja das würde ich auch gerne wissen ...

Also Herbert, wie sieht es aus ...

mit dem Erfolg des ARF
und deinem Schwimmteich, alles ok

Liebe Grüsse nach Oberösterreich
Helmut


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Servus Helmut,
Herbert hat sich seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr angemeldet.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal eine Anfrage getätigt. 

Der Algenrasenfilter funktioniert, allerdings besser mit etwas mehr Sonne. 
Wenn sich jemand damit näher beschäftigen will hab ich noch irgendwo einen Link zu einer wissenschaftlichen Studie aus Österreich.

Die Menge an Algen, die geerntet werden kann, lässt sich auch ohne Technik in einem Pflanzenteich realisieren.
Sehr effektiv und leicht zu ernten ist da __ Entengrütze.


----------



## sissi (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Hallo an alle die sich für den ARF interessieren,

da ich auch keine Reaktion zu diesem Thema bekommen habe dachte ich , dass ich damit als "Einzelkämper" nicht mehr weiter berichten sollte.
Bei mir laufen die beiden Filter zur größten Zufriedenheit, alle 3-5 Wochen wird geerntet und der Teich ist glasklar. Die "Ernte" dauert für beide ca. 15 min. und die Algen kommen auf den Kompost.
Ich gebe die gemeinsame Rücklaufleitung herunter und ziehe im laufenden Betrieb mit einem Gummispatel die Algenrasenfläche ab ( ! nicht zu sauber um ein neuerliches Anwachsen der Algen zu begünstigen!). Das wars- und die Betriebszeit ist von März bis Ende Oktober von 7 Uhr bis 20 Uhr ,im Herbst etwas kürzer. Es hat noch keine Ausfälle oder notwendige Wartung der Anlage gegeben ( eine kleine Änderung im Auslauf -Abdeckung durch ein V-förmiges, großlöcheriges Edelstahllochblech). Der einzige Aufwand ist, über den Winter die Pumpe herauszunehmen, da ich den Teich auch zum Eislaufen verwende und ich Angst um das Kabel habe.
Meine Begeisterung ist ungebrochen und das Ergebnis auch entsprechend-und das ohne jegliche Chemie. Wenn jemand handwerklich das Konzept realisieren kann und Platz dafür hat kann er gerne Infos von mir bekommen.

schönen grüße
Herbert


----------



## svenna80 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algenrasenfilter-Prototyp*

Hallo Herbert!

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Das finde ich gut, dass der ARF so gut bei dir funktioniert! 

Gruß Sven


----------

